# Back in the Lake District and a glorious morning!



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 15, 2012)

Back up again and the weather is glorious in the early morning clouding over later, Managed to get myself out of bed at 5.30 this morning with a sunrise time of 6.11. This was taken about 6.40. 

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L at f/16 and 34mm 1/6 ISO 50. Cokin ND8 and grad 




early-morning-sunlight-on-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Narcolepsy (Apr 15, 2012)

That was definitely worth getting out of bed for!


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the timing of that shot a little out (meaning an hour out!). It was one of my last photos in that shoot. This was about 0640 with no filters

Canon 5D mk III EF 100mm macro at f/16 1/30




Early-morning-view-of-Langdale-Pikes by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 16, 2012)

and a 16:9 crop of the last shot




early sun on Langdale Pikes by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

